# Ebay La Vie Claire Bidon



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.ie/Tour-de-France-H...5QQihZ001QQcategoryZ56197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

In case it is of interest................... ( not mine by the way)


----------

